# Creating a product to cater to your needs



## Paintguy17 (Nov 15, 2016)

hey everyone,
we are from the University of Calgary, my team and i are hoping to create a product that caters to your needs. Our potential product is an arm band that can be customized to suit your needs on the job. What kinds of things would you like to see on it? What tools would you like easily accessible on your arms?

Any suggestions or feedback would be greatly appreciated,:thumbsup:

Thank you!


----------



## Painting Practice (Jul 21, 2013)

An extra arm.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

......


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

It could be a great idea, but I am having a hard time visualizing that not being in the way compared to pockets on painters pants, something to clip on your waist belt, etc. 

We tend to carry things like putty knives, screwdrivers, utility knife, etc in the size range that would work to put on an arm band. Remember that painters are constantly moving both arms when using a brush or rolling and how that may affect design requirements.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Putty knives and/or 5 in 1, razor knife, duster brush, sandpaper, screwdrivers is my basic kit. Need to have all that stuff on you and immediately accessible at all times. 

Not sure about the arm band thing though. Pockets on painters pants do have their drawbacks, and I've experimented with tool belts some lately. But I don't know that I could get used to carrying the weight of even small hand tools on my arm. 

Who knows though, I would give it a try. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

All the tools I need (not really, but I do use it a lot):

http://www.niteize.com/product/DoohicKey-6x-Key-Tool.asp


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

It would have to hold small tools, like driver bits, allens, mini screw drivers. Don't know what else you would expect to put on the arm. I think they already have wallets for the arm. Carpenters have more need than painters for tool carriers, but they can put their pencils behind their ears.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Some kind of tool for painting dental moulding


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

chrisn said:


> Some kind of tool for painting dental moulding




I got just the thing,










:lame:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I don't know, to me it seems that any extra weight on your arms while engaged in a repetitive motion activity like painting seems like a good way to add additional stress to the impacted joints. You may not feel it for a time, maybe even a long time, but eventually... Just the opinion of someone who's still painting at 63 and feeling it.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

You'd be better off designing a tool vest. It would help preserve your T-shirt from paint spatter, supply plenty of pockets, and look awesome with your club's logo and rocker on the back.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

CApainter said:


> You'd be better off designing a tool vest. It would help preserve your T-shirt from paint spatter, supply plenty of pockets, and look awesome with your club's logo and rocker on the back.


Add refreezable ice packs for core temperature cooling during those hot summer months while doing exteriors. A friend of mine who works at the nuclear power plant suggested I get one a few years back during a serious heat wave. They were making all outdoor workers wear them at that time.

The cost was around $300!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Add refreezable ice packs for core temperature cooling during those hot summer months while doing exteriors. A friend of mine who works at the nuclear power plant suggested I get one a few years back during a serious heat wave.
> 
> The cost was around $300!


Get the Kevlar upgrade for less than desirable neighborhoods.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

CApainter said:


> Get the Kevlar upgrade for less than desirable neighborhoods.


Or for us more rural folks, during hunting season. Although I'm not sure a kevlar vest will stop a .308.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Or for us more rural folks, during hunting season. Although I'm not sure a kevlar vest will stop a .308.



You got a lot of bad shots around there?


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

ridesarize said:


> You got a lot of bad shots around there?


I strongly suspect most have consumed a LOT of beer during their hunting expeditions. However, I shut down exterior season well over a month ago so it doesn't matter to me but I did see some guys painting outside today. Decent size job. Overnight temps are going below freezing on the weekend. You just can't beat the stupid out of some people.

Come to think of it, I think regular hunting season ended on Friday and now we're in black powder season for a few weeks. After that it's bow hunting until around Christmas.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Jackson Pollock*



CApainter said:


> You'd be better off designing a tool vest. It would help preserve your T-shirt from paint spatter, supply plenty of pockets, and look awesome with your club's logo and rocker on the back.


I need one of these so I can wipe paint off onto it instead of my shirt.

futtyos


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I may get one of these. I prefer it over an arm band.


----------



## Holdenholden (Feb 6, 2018)

Calgary Painter here, props to trying to come up with a useful tool holder. But like others have said something on your arms would be more bother some than anything. Look up armed workwear painters pants. They went out of business a few years ago but their pants are the best and a person could make money re vamping their ideas into another brand 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Painting Practice said:


> An extra arm.


I always said when someone asked me to do more than was possible, I only have three hands!


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

CApainter said:


> You'd be better off designing a tool vest. It would help preserve your T-shirt from paint spatter, supply plenty of pockets, and look awesome with your club's logo and rocker on the back.


Just buy these Craftsman painters whites, paint just slides off
http://www.sears.com/craftsman-men-s-painter-pants-with-teflon-fabric-protection/p-041VA74052612P!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Holdenholden said:


> Calgary Painter here, props to trying to come up with a useful tool holder. But like others have said something on your arms would be more bother some than anything. Look up armed workwear painters pants. They went out of business a few years ago but their pants are the best and a person could make money re vamping their ideas into another brand
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Just a heads up, the original question in this thread was posted in November of 2016. Some older threads hold up to being revived, others, not so much.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Brushman4 said:


> Just buy these Craftsman painters whites, paint just slides off
> http://www.sears.com/craftsman-men-s-painter-pants-with-teflon-fabric-protection/p-041VA74052612P!


I'll tell you what, I really do like the vest! I'm going to seek one out and report back my review.


----------

